# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  ارتباط شرپوینت با تجارت الکتروینک

## morteza_mokhtari

سلام دوستان بنده دارم کارشناسی ارشد تجارت الکترونیک  میخوانم تویه رشتمون باید از یک سری سیستم ها مثل CRM مدیریت روابط مشتری mis سیستم مدیریت اطلاعات و ERP و غیره .. استفاده کنیم.تویه یه مقاله ای خوندم که کارشناس ارشد تجارت الکترونیک باید کارهای نظیر حسابداری و امور مالی رو هم بلد باشه بنده هم میخوام این کارها رو انجام بدم میخواستم ببینم این کارها رو با شرپوینت میشه انجام داد البته بنده از یک نرم افزاری  می خواهم استفاده کنم که هم یادگیری  راحت باشه و هم بشه رویه ویندوز سون اون رو نصب کرد. و هم اگه آینده خواستم کارم رو گسترش بدم قابلیت های زیادی داشته باشه فکر کنم شرپونیت فقد رویه ویندوز سرور نصب میشه نسخه ای نداره که بشه اون رو رویه ویندوز سون نصب کرد.ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.نرم افزار خاصی میتونید بهم پیشنهاد بدهید.

----------


## morteza_mokhtari

از دوستان کسی نیست بنده رو راهمایی کنه؟

----------


## amin1softco

Microsoft Dynamics‎
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4...p-applications

----------


## mostafa_zamani

سلام
من در مجموعه نرم افزاری گردو  دیدم که  sharepoint 2013 روی win7sp1 نصب می شود ولی خودم امتحان نکردم .

----------


## Ghafarnia

سلام

پلتفرم SharePoint بستری بسیار قوی و کارآمد برای پیاده سازی نرم افزارهای سازمانی می باشد از قبیل،‌ اتوماسیون اداری، مدیریت منابع انسانی، مدیریت پروژه ها و ... اما این نکته را باید عرض کنم که به علت نوع ساختار SharePoint نمی توان نرم افزارهای مالی و حسابداری با آن تولید نمود  اما می توان با استفاده از تکنولوژی های آن به سایر نرم افزارها اتصال پیدا کرد و اطلاعات را استخراج و در SharePoint نمایش داد.

SharePoint 2013 برروی ویندوز سرور نصب می شود البته نسخه ی 2010 آن برروی ویندوز 7 نیز نصب می شد که با جستجو در اینترنت روش نصب آن را می توانید پیدا کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## pcbrain

باسلام
از مطالب مفيدي که گذاشتيد متشکرم.
من به تازيگي يک سايت در زمينه خريد بازي 
وخريد بازي کامپيوتر زدم.من تمامي بازي هاي کامپيوتري اورجينال 
را تهيه کردم وبه صورت 
خريد اينترنتي بازي وخريد پستي بازي دارم ارائه ميکنم.
اگه در زمينه بالا بردن کيفيت وچهره سايتم مرو راهنمايي کنيد واقعا ممنون ميشم
راستي کسايي که ذکر کنند از بچه هاي انجمن   هستند 20 درصد تخفيف دارند
خريد بازي

----------


## amin1136

با سلام
ببخشید من رشتم صنایع هست. تازه با کارایی شیرپوینت آشنا شدم و میخاستم بدونم آیا میشه برنامه ریزی نگهداری و تعمیرات رو که فرآیند هستش رو در شیرپوینت پیاده کرد. در واقع قابلیت نگهداشت داده ها در اون باید موجود باشه و بتونم در آخر هم گزارشاتی از اون داده ها استخراج کنم. در ضمن کاری که میخام همون گردش فرم و تاییدکردن اونها بین افراد و ذخیره اطلاعات فرمهاست.
ممنون

----------

